# When you are finished.



## vincev (May 30, 2015)

I read many posts about members using Oxy.Acid to do frames.Members use kiddie pools and soak the frame.QUESTION: What way do you dispose of the acid when you are finished using it?


----------



## rollfaster (May 30, 2015)

Very good question Vince!


----------



## Duck (May 30, 2015)

Just pour it out on the grass behind the garage- it won't hurt a thing.


----------



## jpromo (May 30, 2015)

I don't have a good answer but the one time I used a kiddie pool, I just let the water evaporate out for a few days, then poured a more manageable amount into a 5 gallon bucket to be taken to a hazardous waste disposal dropoff. It was more because I was scratching my head for a couple days and then a solution hit me when it was half gone.


----------



## Dale Alan (May 30, 2015)

Neutralize w/ baking soda ?


----------



## the tinker (May 30, 2015)

Few weeks back I posted in restoration tips[Seeing is believing] about my great experience using oxalid acid. 
I went through my parts and put anything I could find that was rusty in just to see how good this stuff was.
 I have used other products but what amazed me was after I de rusted all this stuff, the solution  left in my container was not all black and dark looking after the large amount of parts de rusted.  If you have used other methods you know what goo thats left after use. After all the rusty stuff I soaked the solution just looked like  lemonade. I saved most of it in empty gallon jugs for reuse . Lets hope the wife dont think its lemonade and serve it to me this summer.


----------



## Real Steel (May 30, 2015)

Oxalic acid is the main ingredient in Bar Keeps Friend.  This is a rust/kitchen cleaning product sold in hardware and grocery stores.  Its used for cleaning sinks and is disposed by running it down the drain.


----------



## bikiba (May 30, 2015)

probably not the right thing to do... but in NYC we dump it in the middle of the street in the middle of the night and run back inside


----------



## rustjunkie (May 30, 2015)

bikiba said:


> probably not the right thing to do... but in NYC we dump it in the middle of the street in the middle of the night and run back inside




haha! 

[video=youtube;GTH8htzsrX4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTH8htzsrX4[/video]


----------



## spoker (May 30, 2015)

wonder how the acid affects pets after its dumped in the grass?


----------



## vincev (May 30, 2015)

bikiba said:


> probably not the right thing to do... but in NYC we dump it in the middle of the street in the middle of the night and run back inside




My kind of guy!


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 30, 2015)

Water and baking soda will neutralize its Ph.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (May 30, 2015)

the tinker said:


> Few weeks back I posted in restoration tips[Seeing is believing] about my great experience using oxalid acid.
> I went through my parts and put anything I could find that was rusty in just to see how good this stuff was.
> I have used other products but what amazed me was after I de rusted all this stuff, the solution  left in my container was not all black and dark looking after the large amount of parts de rusted.  If you have used other methods you know what goo thats left after use. After all the rusty stuff I soaked the solution just looked like  lemonade. I saved most of it in empty gallon jugs for reuse . Lets hope the wife dont think its lemonade and serve it to me this summer.




Thats what i do save it in milk jugs.I have used it over 6 times for projects and it still is just as strong.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 30, 2015)

What happens to the oxalic acid when you do rims,forks, etc.,
when the O. A. Gets inside of them?


----------



## GTs58 (May 30, 2015)

WES PINCHOT said:


> What happens to the oxalic acid when you do rims,forks, etc.,
> when the O. A. Gets inside of them?




Rinse, rinse, and rinse. 

In my experience with OA, it loses it's strength in pretty short order.


----------



## partsguy (May 30, 2015)

I haven't tried any of the stuff discussed in this thread but lemon juice is also quite potent at rust removal. I just used it last week.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 30, 2015)

You pour it in a plastic jug, and keep it in the garage fridge. The, when Dave shows up on a hot summer day....


----------



## vincev (May 30, 2015)

Adamtinkerer said:


> You pour it in a plastic jug, and keep it in the garage fridge. The, when Dave shows up on a hot summer day....




Great idea if I would ever let that idiot come to my house.


----------



## Real Steel (May 30, 2015)

Do you really think that if O.A. was harmful to the environment, the knee-jerk paranoid EPA would allow it to be sold to housewives to clean their sinks?


----------



## silvertonguedevil (May 31, 2015)

It's neutralized with baking soda and then it's safe to just pour down the drain.


----------



## bikeyard (May 31, 2015)

Real Steel said:


> Do you really think that if O.A. was harmful to the environment, the knee-jerk paranoid EPA would allow it to be sold to housewives to clean their sinks?




But Im sure its been known to cause cancer, only in the state of Kalifornia though


----------



## Real Steel (May 31, 2015)

bikeyard said:


> But Im sure its been known to cause cancer, only in the state of Kalifornia though




Its one of the few products left in California that still actually works...so I guess they'll outlaw it soon...


----------



## partsguy (May 31, 2015)

Real Steel said:


>




"Is it true?"

"Yes, it's true. This man has no dick"

 - Peter Venkman


----------



## Duck (May 31, 2015)

vincev said:


> I read many posts about members using Oxy.Acid to do frames.Members use kiddie pools and soak the frame.QUESTION: What way do you dispose of the acid when you are finished using it?



The larger question is; What kind of a dope would even ask a question like this, in the first place?


----------



## Boris (May 31, 2015)

Duck said:


> The larger question is; What kind of a dope would even ask a question like this, in the first place?




If I didn't already know the answer, I would. It's a good question.


----------



## vincev (May 31, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> If I didn't already know the answer, I would. It's a good question.




Thank you Dave.Why are you being nice to me?


----------



## Boris (May 31, 2015)

vincev said:


> Thank you Dave.Why are you being nice to me?




I'm not. I'm just admitting I'm a dope too.


----------



## Duck (Jun 1, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> I'm not. I'm just admitting I'm a dope too.



 Seriously? OA is just acid, and a very mild one, at that- the only thing it will do besides water the grass when you pour it on the ground is TEMPORARILY lower the Ph in the soil. Ever grow a garden? You work lime into the soil to temporarily raise the Ph of the soil so the plants will better absorb nutrients. Even the school kids around here know this- it's basic knowledge...


----------



## mickeyc (Jun 1, 2015)

Somebody's CRRRAAAAAAAABY!!!

Mike


----------



## videoranger (Jun 1, 2015)

You can use the left over solution to clean your concrete garage floor or drive way to get rid of all the grease stains. Just brush with a push broom and then rinse off with a hose. By that time it's pretty well spent and diluted to be pretty much benign going down the storm drain.


----------



## Boris (Jun 1, 2015)

Duck said:


> Seriously? OA is just acid, and a very mild one, at that- the only thing it will do besides water the grass when you pour it on the ground is TEMPORARILY lower the Ph in the soil. Ever grow a garden? You work lime into the soil to temporarily raise the Ph of the soil so the plants will better absorb nutrients. Even the school kids around here know this- it's basic knowledge...




It's not basic knowledge if you don't know the answer. Better to ask, instead of making a mistake.


----------



## Boris (Jun 1, 2015)

videoranger said:


> You can use the left over solution to clean your concrete garage floor or drive way to get rid of all the grease stains. Just brush with a push broom and then rinse off with a hose. By that time it's pretty well spent and diluted to be pretty much benign going down the storm drain.




In Vince's case, substitute the words "push broom" with "leafblower".


----------



## Duck (Jun 1, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Better to ask, instead of making a mistake.



 OK, Dave- Glad no one made a "mistake", then. Enjoy your day..


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jun 1, 2015)

What is the balanced molecular equation of oxalic acid dihydrate and sodium hydroxide?


----------



## Boris (Jun 1, 2015)

Wheeled Relics said:


> What is the balanced molecular equation of oxalic acid dihydrate and sodium hydroxide?




What kind of dope would even ask a question like that?


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jun 1, 2015)

Kiddie pool stuff; it's quite elementary. I learned this from the Bicycle Oracle if you mention Colson's he goes into a trance and all this grade school jibberish comes out. 

The dihydrate part of the reactant does not take part in the reaction. Throughout my training I was never taught to include it in any balanced equation. I do not think that students would be taught to do so today:
the balanced equation is:
(COOH)2 + 2NaOH → (COONa)2 + 2H2O

If you insist on writing oxalic acid as H2C2O4:
H2C2O4 + 2NaOH → Na2C2O4 + 2H2O

And if you insist on including the dihydrate:
H2C2O4.2H2O + 2NaOH → Na2C2O4 + 4H2O

The problem with this last equation is that the reaction is carried out in aqueous medium, and the water of crystalisation or hydration of the oxalic acid is no longer associated with the oxalic acid when it is in solution. secondly: The product sodium oxalate occurs as a trihydrate, so if you have to consider the oxalic acid as a dihydrate, then in the equation you should consider that the sodium oxalate is a trihydrate, and you would get:
H2C2O4.2H2O + 2NaOH → Na2C2O4.3H2O + H2O - which I think is actually quite ridiculous.


----------



## Real Steel (Jun 1, 2015)

this thread is a quack up


----------



## vincev (Jun 1, 2015)

Does it have the same properties as putting lime in the coconut?


----------



## vincev (Jun 1, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> In Vince's case, substitute the words "push broom" with "leafblower".




I actually do clean my garage floors with a leaf blower.I like doing it on Sunday morning about 6:15 AM.


----------



## vincev (Jun 1, 2015)

Duck said:


> You work lime into the soil to temporarily raise the Ph of the soil so the plants will better absorb nutrients. Even the school kids around here know this- it's basic knowledge...




I have never tried to raise PH in my garden.I have grown just about everything else.


----------



## vincev (Jun 1, 2015)

vincev said:


> I have never tried to raise PH in my garden.I have grown just about everything else.




Do you eat PH's raw or cooked?


----------



## Boris (Jun 1, 2015)

vincev said:


> I have never tried to raise PH in my garden.I have grown just about everything else.




Have you ever grown an elephant?


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jun 1, 2015)

garden grown man-spread


----------



## vincev (Jun 1, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Have you ever grown an elephant?[
> 
> 
> No,but I did bury a cooler full of Bluegills a neighbor gave me because I didnt feel like cleaning them because they were too small.No fish ever grew.


----------



## Boris (Jun 1, 2015)

vincev said:


> Have you ever grown an elephant?
> No,but I did bury a cooler full of Bluegills a neighbor gave me because I didnt feel like cleaning them because they were too small.No fish ever grew.




Was the lid closed?


----------



## vincev (Jun 2, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> vincev said:
> 
> 
> > Was the lid closed?
> ...


----------



## Boris (Jun 2, 2015)

vincev said:


> I dont think they had enough water.




Next time, try a little fish fertilizer and leave the lid off.


----------



## vincev (Jun 2, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> vincev said:
> 
> 
> > Next time, try a little fish fertilizer and leave the lid off.
> ...


----------



## Boris (Jun 2, 2015)

vincev said:


> Do you think some PH will help?




I do. But be sure to neutralize it with some Oxalic Acid.


----------



## vincev (Jun 3, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> I do. But be sure to neutralize it with some Oxalic Acid.




I read somewhere to use baking soda to neutralize.I personally like root beer soda.


----------



## Boris (Jun 3, 2015)

vincev said:


> I personally like root beer soda.




You'll have to neutralize that root beer soda with a scoop of vanilla ice cream then.


----------



## vincev (Jun 3, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> You'll have to neutralize that root beer soda with a scoop of vanilla ice cream then.




you read my mind.Root beer floats.I believe this thread has lost all informative value.


----------



## Boris (Jun 3, 2015)

vincev said:


> you read my mind.Root beer floats.I believe this thread has lost all informative value.




I strongly disagree! Where else are you going to find out this kind of information?


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 3, 2015)

vincev said:


> you read my mind.Root beer floats.I believe this thread has lost all informative value.




So how do you make a Rootbeer Float that's PH balanced? Oh, and how do you properly dispose of the mug when your finished?


----------



## vincev (Jun 4, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> So how do you make a Rootbeer Float that's PH balanced? Oh, and how do you properly dispose of the mug when your finished?




I give up ! I tried to make a Root Beer float and it didnt work at all.I bought 6 cans of Root Beer and one at  a time threw them in the lake.Not one floated.Maybe the wrong brand??


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jun 4, 2015)

Root Beer's Advantage 

"Root beer was found to be the least acidic of all soft drinks, with a pH 4.038 for the Mug brand... The reason for the reduced acidity is that root beer is often non-carbonated and contains no phosphoric or citric acids."

"RC Cola was found to be the most acidic soft drink studied, with a pH of 2.387 (the pH scale ranges from 0 to 14 for most liquids, with 0 being the most acidic and 14 being the least acidic—or most alkaline). Cherry Coke was found to be the next most acidic (pH of 2.522), and Coke was the third most acidic soda tested (pH of 2.525)."


----------

